# Presidential Alert.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wednesday, October 3, beginning at 2:18 PM......from Accuweather.

Regards, MIke

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/what-you-need-to-know-about-femas-presidential-alert-emergency-alert-system-test-on-wednesday/70006204


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Haven't seen anything about this in the local paper or heard about it on the local AM news radio station.

I wonder why HT is the first place I learn about these things?


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Haven't seen anything about this in the local paper or heard about it on the local AM news radio station.
> 
> I wonder why HT is the first place I learn about these things?


Because we have fair and unbiased news on HT. We are farmers, the only agenda we have is survival.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Boy, that's gonna get under the skin of some "never Trump" morons.....i say it should be amended to read "POTUS Donald J Trump alert"


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Boy, that's gonna get under the skin of some "never Trump" morons.....i say it should be amended to read "POTUS Donald J Trump alert"


More like "POS Donald J Trump alert." But that's beside the point. This alert system was signed into law by Obama in 2016, and I've seen several articles about it on the news. I was actually expecting this a few weeks ago but I guess the hurricane delayed it.

So there's going to be a lot of stupid people who think DJT's so great for starting it (he didn't), and there's going to be a lot of stupid people who think he's so terrible for starting it (he didn't).


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just can't hide it can ya Josh.....again, I don't think anyone claimed or mentioned that DJT started it or didn't start it......no mention whatsoever, it's easy to put words in other people's mouth I suppose. Once again, typical tactic......I'm sure the economy and GDP growth is someone else's cause? The repeal of the great healthcare insurance system will eventually be done ( I hope) and I would imagine that will be credited to the previous administration as well......purty much anything positive will be deflected away from this POTUS. That's ok.....enjoy your presidential alert  brought to you by BHO....he was a forward thinker, but "at least he was a president"


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, you can't change a Zebra's stripes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayjosh said:


> More like "POS Donald J Trump alert." But that's beside the point. This alert system was signed into law by Obama in 2016, and I've seen several articles about it on the news. I was actually expecting this a few weeks ago but I guess the hurricane delayed it.
> 
> So there's going to be a lot of stupid people who think DJT's so great for starting it (he didn't), and there's going to be a lot of stupid people who think he's so terrible for starting it (he didn't).


"POS", huh? 
You know, I like to spar a little with liberals in my area about politics. I ask them why should Trump be impeached? Or why do you hate Trump?
Most of them can't formulate a reason, or they spew something they saw on CNN on TV, because we know they always tell the truth...
It takes courage to do what DJT has done. His policies are working and we finally have someone who is exposing the lying liberal new media/democrat party for the communists they really are. 
It takes more than the typical "hate Trump" vacuous brain to realize socialism and communism don't work. 
They never have, and they never will. The democrat party must not only be defeated, it must be destroyed.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

After the Soviet Union fell 30 years ago, many in the West concluded that capitalism works and communism is a failure. I think it's a little too soon to draw any conclusions. Just a few decades after the Soviet economy collapsed, the United States is also bankrupt. To me, it looks like the U.S. is simply better at playing financial "smoke & mirror" games than the Soviets were. How deep is the hole? To spread the national debt around evenly; every man, woman and child in this country now owes around $66,000. Family of four? Your household would have to cough up over a quarter million dollars.

For an American age 55-60 (in other words, nearing retirement), the average size of their IRA nest egg is somewhere around $15,000. By that age, it should be over $1 million. And yet, congress talks of getting rid of social Security. Millions would starve.

Our political divide is now so great that we no longer seem able so solve any problems - and we have lots of big problems facing us. Some Chinese dynasties lasted thousands of years. The United States is only 242 years old. I wouldn't claim victory just yet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What you say is true. The math doesn't lie. The point I'm making is that Obama, who increased the debt 10 TRILLION dollars, half the total, was a socialist.
Trump, who is much more of a capitalist has at least put plans in place to improve the situation. So the way I look at it, the so called "POS" has at least put us on a better course.
As far as calling communism a failure, I'd stand by my opinion. Sure, the Chinese empire has lasted thousands of years, but communism has only been in control for a very short period of time there-since what 1946? And lest not forget, their economy is more capitalist than Obama's was. And more importantly, the average Chinese citizen still lives a much less enjoyable way of life than the average American does. They have very little freedom of expression and the many freedoms we take for granted.
Those freedoms are not free. Blood and treasure must be sacrificed to retain them


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> For an American age 55-60 (in other words, nearing retirement), the average size of their IRA nest egg is somewhere around $15,000. By that age, it should be over $1 million. And yet, congress talks of getting rid of social Security. Millions would starve.


According to Employee Benefit Research Institute (EBRI.org, attached piece published on March 13, 2018).

As of 2016 average IRA balance was $203,904 for all IRA/Keogh plans. Up 2% from 2013 ($199,934). And from 1992 IRA/Keogh plan increased 228% from $62,147 balance (in 2016 dollars). Page 11.

The median value for all families with an IRA/Keogh plan in 2016 was $53,000, up 3% from 2013 value of $51,555. Also on page 11

White head of households had higher balances, along with the higher the education the higher participation (figure 5).

For those ages 55-64 had an average IRA balance of $271,401. As of 2016, they should be higher now, with the market being up, but that's a guess at it's best (Figure 6).

No doubt even with the higher numbers, they (IRA/Keogh account balances) are still pathetic. American's (as a whole) are terrible savers (IMHO).

As far as the SS system, that's another story, the government just took some $$ from it (2016 IIRC) to shore up the SSI (Social Security Disability) system, because SSI was going 'broke' faster. Talk about 'kicking the can down the road'. SSI seems to be more than 'slightly' abused IMHO.

Got to go, my blood pressure is climbing.

Larry


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

It takes roughly $200 a month from age 20 until 65 to have a million dollars in your retirement account at the average rate of market return. No country on the planet gives you more opportunity to save that much over a working lifetime. Most of the people who are dependent on big brother in retirement are in that position because they make very poor financial decisions, often because they do not have the ability to delay gratification. I have drummed into my kids heads the time value of money...every single dollar they spend when they are 20years old represents $32 that will be missing from their retirement account at age 65. Put another way, if they can figure out a way to save $100 and put it away, they really just paid themselves $3200.

Social security, like welfare, subsidizes terrible decision making. Its entirely possible that if social security did not exist then the average senior would be better off because they might have had more discipline in saving knowing that their financial security wouuld be entirely up to them. As it is, many will find out that it is also a poor decision to rely on the federal government for anything.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> After the Soviet Union fell 30 years ago, many in the West concluded that capitalism works and communism is a failure. I think it's a little too soon to draw any conclusions. Just a few decades after the Soviet economy collapsed, the United States is also bankrupt. To me, it looks like the U.S. is simply better at playing financial "smoke & mirror" games than the Soviets were. How deep is the hole? To spread the national debt around evenly; every man, woman and child in this country now owes around $66,000. Family of four? Your household would have to cough up over a quarter million dollars.
> 
> For an American age 55-60 (in other words, nearing retirement), the average size of their IRA nest egg is somewhere around $15,000. By that age, it should be over $1 million. And yet, congress talks of getting rid of social Security. Millions would starve.
> 
> Our political divide is now so great that we no longer seem able so solve any problems - and we have lots of big problems facing us. Some Chinese dynasties lasted thousands of years. The United States is only 242 years old. I wouldn't claim victory just yet.


Holy cow...using national debt to equivicate between capitalism and communism just doesnt make sense. Governments of all persuasions always spend like drunken sailors...that is independent of what created the wealth to begin with. There is absolutely no contest between capitalism and communism as economic systems for wealth creation. This is what makes the Chinese so dangerous. They are incorporating capitalist economic policy into the typical tyrannical communist control, and therefore are not being hamstrung by the typical economic desolation that socialist policy produces.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Hayjosh said:


> More like "POS Donald J Trump alert." &#8230;........


Brought to you by the same mindset that insinuates that mobs of liberals hell-bent on the shotgun-effect of spreading violence when they don't get their way, when their welfare is jeopardized, etc..., are to be looked-up-to.

I had forgotten that Josh had also decided that "saying mean things" was a conservative thing. Hmmm. Glass houses....?



Hayjosh said:


> You might be surprised. Conservatives look tough and talk tough, but when the chips are down, all they do is say mean things. When chips are down for some of these liberals, they riot and burn cities to the ground. It's a good thing they're so afraid of guns, they're bad enough with a zippo, a sock, and a cheap bottle of vodka.


Most conservative I know hold life in much higher regard than liberals and don't generally go out killin because of a temper tantrum perpetuated by not getting their way.

Even though you say:



Hayjosh said:


> I really get tired of the vapid anti-liberal talk around here. I work hard. I own lots of guns. I like to farm like you guys do. I don't think the borders should be a free for all. But I do have my reasons for why I think the way I do. It's not so black and white as many here believe it to be. I am registered with no party but identify as left-libertarian.


, you SURE don't mind the anti-conservative talk though, do you?

I guess you are just like all the other good little socialists and communists? That's because socialism and communism are for the people (pee-ons) NOT for the Socialist or the Communist (ruling class). Most socialists or communist of whom I am aware, think the way they do, for one of two reasons: they see themselves AS the ruling class or are too lazy to work and think they will financially benefit from redistribution.

Oh well, takes all kinds.

Mark

Since it's October, I guess I can let it out of the bag that I intend to go trick-or-treating as a liberal.

&#8230;.if I can get my head up by butt that far.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> After the Soviet Union fell 30 years ago, many in the West concluded that capitalism works and communism is a failure. I think it's a little too soon to draw any conclusions. Just a few decades after the Soviet economy collapsed, the United States is also bankrupt. .....


Maybe that's because the United Stated started fooling with Socialism and got away from capitalism.

To my heard-headed self, you point out another failure of socialism, not a failure of capitalism.

Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Make sure to post a pic of the costume Mark....I got this pic floating in my head of a 34yr old guy with a Bob Marley tie-dye T-shirt with some parachute pants and flip-flops (if not barefooted), make sure to add some color to your hair, couple of pieces of jewelry and do not forget the requisite tattoos adorning your exposed body parts.........course you could always get away with the Antfa folks, they have some purty bizarre outfits that would certainly fit right in with the occasion.....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Make sure to post a pic of the costume Mark....I got this pic floating in my head of a 34yr old guy with a Bob Marley tie-dye T-shirt with some parachute pants and flip-flops (if not barefooted), make sure to add some color to your hair, couple of pieces of jewelry and do not forget the requisite tattoos adorning your exposed body parts.........course you could always get away with the Antfa folks, they have some purty bizarre outfits that would certainly fit right in with the occasion.....


I'm a little older than that and on a budget (taxes too high to leave much left for me). Been losing a little weight during summer and bibs are a little baggy...thought they may pass as parachute pants. All my shirts have grease/oil stains...thought it might pass as tie-dye. Color to the hair...figured it would come out brown...well you know where the head tends to stay on a liberal. Jewelry...figured I would dive face-first into my tackle box; seems like that's how they do it. Thought my scars might pass as tattoos iffn I doll 'em up with a Sharpie or two.

Having second thoughts on the costume tho...might not wanna eat the goodies what folks might put in the bag of a liberal around here. Prolly get less razor blades in your Zagnut going as a "professional puppy kicker".


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OMG that's too damn funny!!!
spit my diet Walmart root beer on my IPad !!! :0

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think another primary reason the Soviet Union tanked because their government spent way too much on a war machine, but their economy was smaller than some states in the US. 
Even with imprisoning millions in forced labor camps to build railroads and weapons, it still failed miserably.
Amazing the power the democrats lay on whites with white guilt and slavery, but the Soviet Union imprisoned and killed probably over 35 million of their own countrymen in gulags and other death camps for resistors. Where's the moral outrage? 
Why don't these little communists in universities teach that aspect of socialism or communism?

Yep, communism works great. Just ask a current Venezuelan.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Guys, I did not attack any of you, I attacked Trump. I stated my opinion (while 99% of the time on here I just keep it to myself and scroll on). We have that right in this country, and I'm entitled to mine. I don't know why you're attacking me.

Mark--my post you quoted was stating that when the chips are down, conservatives don't lose their shit like some of these extreme liberals do. That is a compliment.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

A lil of the little ladies makeup and some vernacular changes and I think you're gonna pull it off.....some thing like this "Trick or Treat Dude" he/she opens door. "Whoa, Dude, how radical!....you've got like Reese cups! Dude this is freaking Awesome! you're the best, you're freaking awesome dude!" At his point make sure to have your camera recording and "live stream" it to others who make a B line to the house with all the goodies....of course you know that there will be none left for them 
In so far as the costume......I'm thinking the bibs will work ok, no need to spend money there.....the grease shirt ain't gonna work tho, unless you disguise that grease to be something recognizable to a lib 
But without a doubt, you have the jewelry down pat.....never even think about it, but some Rapala rattlin traps hanging out on your brows and a couple of heddons here or there....absolutely perfect! Gonna need to use some colored sharpies otherwise you run the risk of looking like jailhouse tattoos, don't want that......might run the risk of someone opening an FBI investigation of you and they find out you stole a kiss from a little girl on the playground when you were in preschool.....your on your own at that point 
I ain't had a zagnut in decades......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hayjosh said:


> More like "POS Donald J Trump alert." But that's beside the point. This alert system was signed into law by Obama in 2016, and I've seen several articles about it on the news. I was actually expecting this a few weeks ago but I guess the hurricane delayed it.
> 
> So there's going to be a lot of stupid people who think DJT's so great for starting it (he didn't), and there's going to be a lot of stupid people who think he's so terrible for starting it (he didn't).


You see Josh, you did kinda attack me first.....you called the POTUS a piece of shit.....that's the guy I voted for, so in essence you are calling me out for voting for the POS. And that "ain't besides the point" that is the point.....and you follow it up with the ridiculous comment about it somehow being credited to BHO, I think you're wrong tho, I'm sure Al Gore had a hand in it too.......who cares? It matters not.....I only said what I said because of the "never Trumpers" which I'm purty sure you're a member in good standing. You should think with the other side of your brain sometimes, you know the side where you actually think for yourself, or you can continue to drink the koolaid.....makes no difference to me, but be warned, they are leading you down the road to ruin. You're an intelligent guy, think for yourself and don't disparage our POTUS or our troops or you will face reprecussions from non-like minded folks on this site or most any other site. I don't have a gripe with you, just use your head.....very few on this site that are not conservative. Don't start nothing, they won't be nothin' 
Let's talk about farming......but, I'll have to admit.....ill think about that alert a little more when I get it, I may even tell some of my buddies "hey, did y'all know BHO signed that into law".....I'm bettin I'll have some strange looks and silence coming my way......


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

It's sad. I agree with hayjosh and everyone else. Trump is a dick... but I voted for him because we needed one in the white house. Not everyone on this site needs to see eye to eye. Hayjosh is one of the few on here with a different opinion of things and I agree with alot of them. But it's unfair that a bunch of people jump down his throat by making fun of liberals. If he make a joke about how conservative people act and dress and were uptight you'd roast him into next week. It take two sides agreeing to make it work... Not bickering. And this is coming from a sarcastic guy who loves instigating everything. That's how sad this is...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It's nice to have that in the White House when all we've had in the last cycles is a bunch of no balled sissies......


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Aaroncboo said:


> It's sad. I agree with hayjosh and everyone else. Trump is a dick... but I voted for him because we needed one in the white house. Not everyone on this site needs to see eye to eye. Hayjosh is one of the few on here with a different opinion of things and I agree with alot of them. But it's unfair that a bunch of people jump down his throat by making fun of liberals. If he make a joke about how conservative people act and dress and were uptight you'd roast him into next week. It take two sides agreeing to make it work... Not bickering. And this is coming from a sarcastic guy who loves instigating everything. That's how sad this is...


In this day and age, politics IS going to get discussed; that's a GOOD thing...means less and less people have their heads in the proverbial sand.

I, for one, find "liberalism" (or my connotation of the label) to be morally abhorrent; Socialism, Communism, the seemingly never-ending violence, the abortion, the greed/coveting the wealth that someone else worked for; the spewing of lies to advance an agenda...all of that flies in the face of Christianity; my bible tells me that I should address such things lest the sin of others be on me for keeping my trap when I should speak out.

To me, "two sides agreeing" is not a good thing either...if they are agreeing on something immoral, unethical, etc... I remember my daughter coming home from school one day talking about "compromise"; evidently, the skewl was teaching the chilluns their viewpoint on sumn.
...anyway, I explained to her that, if she went to the bank and cashed her paycheck and was met outside by a couple of thugs and the thugs were hell-bent on taking her money, raping her, and then killing her---but she talked them into ONLY taking her money and raping her...that's COMPROMISE!!!!

I often hear that we are too polarized...I don't think the good and evil of this Country are polarized enough.

...and NO, I ain't advocating war or killing. NO ONE that I know (me included) that has been faced with taking another human being's life, or seeing families torn apart by war, or actually lived in a war-torn area would take THAT over people on a hay site sitting in their comfy chairs typing on a computer and hurting other's feelings in an exchange of ideas/ideals.

Having feelings hurt ain't nothing like what COULD be happening.

Mark

And, as far as Josh is concerned, I don't remember much that would make him a "liberal" in my connotation of the term...other than his self-proclaimed liberalism. Made me think of myself when I was waaay younger; someone asked me if I was a liberal or a conservative. I reckoned I didn't know what either term mean (politically)...I knew I thought the Constitution and Bible were purdy good reading. I remember reasoning to myself that "conservative" gave me thoughts of blue-hairs making laws against everything that they didn't like and "liberals" (sounds like "liberty") must be the opposite... ya know, let a person live a moral life that don't put others in harm's way...have laws that cover the BIG stuff, DON'T enact socialist and communist laws etc... I claimed I was a "liberal".
...and I make Ron Paul look like a left wing communist.

Mark

So far, (and I am eating crow here) DJT is doing far better things that I anticipated. Anyone can do back and see what I predicted about his prior to election...I didn't make any friends with my posts; I ain't crying that everyone didn't/doesn't like ME for what I posted!! With a little Lawrey's, crow tastes an awful lot like chicken.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Possum ain't bad with lawreys either, unless it's been settin' for too many days, seems to absorb the asphalt taste


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am also SICK of "compromise" or as the politicians call it..."reaching across the aisle"!
Inevitably, that always means the republican gives-in to the Democrat.
Look at this Republican Senator [Snow] Flake flake (have to laugh how much his name suits him). He says he and ***** "made a compromise". He completely caved into what ***** wanted!!!
What did Flake and the Republicans get???

Comprimise?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> I ain't had a zagnut in decades......


Are they even made anymore? Have to agree it's been a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnng time for me too.

Sorry for the interruption, back to your regular scheduled programing.

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Just got my Presidential Alert to do nothing. Okay I will oblige.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Got my Presidential Alert! (even on TracFone ). Without the announcement here on Hay Talk I wouldn't have known what it was about!

Shelia


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Yep, I got it. My AT&T buddy next door feels left out. He did not.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RockyHill said:


> Got my Presidential Alert! (even on TracFone ).


Got it on my cheaper Lunar Wireless, about 5 minutes before my TracFone. Lunar Wireless was almost same time as better-half's Cricket service. Maybe being thrifty (don't call me cheap), isn't so bad. 

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I was at doctors office heard it go off but I have AT&T so no alert on my phone. Just like the rest of Obama’s programs don’t work like it should!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Got mine, too.
Nice to hear from the Pres while cutting hay!!


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> OMG that's too damn funny!!!
> spit my diet Walmart root beer on my IPad !!! :0
> 
> Yep, communism works great. Just ask a current Venezuelan.


Hey JD you crack me up. Get a lib to spout off this and that and this thread goes viral. BTW, Venezuela is a socialist country.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Quite frankly I came to Hay talk to get away from the politics of the day. My brain has become saturated from following the Kavanaugh saga. All the BS lies by Dr. Fraud and Dem senators. God help me for starting anything.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

weatherman said:


> Hey JD you crack me up. Get a lib to spout off this and that and this thread goes viral. BTW, Venezuela is a socialist country.


Hey yeah, Venezuela is socialist, but socialism usually devolves into communism.

Read Lenin. Scaaaaary stuff...........

Or Forbes magazine:

*"Yet, despite the fact that the evidence is clear -- socialism is not working in Venezuela -- its leader Nicolas Maduro is hellbent on making it happen. It's 2017, and communism is back, baby!"*

Source:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoza/2017/05/03/its-2017-but-venezuela-looks-set-to-be-choosing-communism/#33c0c045cd59


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I had fun with it....whilst sitting around the table at my favorite home cooking establishment, mine and everyone else's phone at the table (6 person round table) went off....of course, I was "in the know" so I knew what was up......so as everyone is looking at their phone trying to figure out who got kidnapped and what kinda car they were driving (as they were finding their reading glasses) I let em in on what was going on......I said "ya' know.....this emergency presidential alert was passed into law by BHO back in 2016..." ........Crickets...........and some funny looks, like they really didn't know me after all


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

There are several socialists running for office, and unbelievably at least one is likely to win.

If you want to see a socialist squirm, ask them to explain the difference between socialism and communism. They cant do it, because the only difference between the two is that the socialist hides their ak-47 until they feel they can get away with using it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Good God any talk of politics and it can turn a good website into a cesspool only the 7th circle of hell can compete with.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I've still got your back. Lol but we're still friends... Right?... Hello?... Lol.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

KYhaymaker said:


> There are several socialists running for office, and unbelievably at least one is likely to win.
> 
> If you want to see a socialist squirm, ask them to explain the difference between socialism and communism. They cant do it, because the only difference between the two is that the socialist hides their ak-47 until they feel they can get away with using it.


Socialism is great. Everyone goes to work at their job and gets everything for free! Then, when all the voters of the country realize there's not enough money for that and its too late to go back, Communism takes over. Then everyone goes to work for free and the government takes everything you own.

I'm in! 

Zagnut??? Yeeechhh!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A few things weren't mentioned though.

Sure China had dynasties that lasted a 1000 years or better. When junior learns from his father the emperor if someone looks at you wrong, off with their head, if someone looks at your wife wrong, off with their head, if someone doesn't bow low enough, off with their head. Families tend to stay in power when people are led to believe their rulers are ruling thru divine providence, of course the threat of losing your head helps keep em in line as well.

Now, way way back when half the pickups in the school parking lot had a deer or duck gun in the back window and the SWAT teams and FBI wasn't called over it. I had a Business/Econ teacher who served 20 years as a Marine, retired from the military and then decided he hadn't enough punishment yet so he then became a teacher, he was also the wrestling coach, Eugene the Marine took absolutely zero shit from any one and 99.9% were smart enough to never attempt it anyways.

One day after class there may have been half a dozen of us hanging out, he brought up that in his personal opinion the Soviet Union would be no more in less than ten years. Wasn't because communism was horrible or capitalism was vastly superior. It was a simple fact the rulers of Russia as a habit allowed its citizens children to go hungry. People will put up with an incredible amount of crap and hardship as long as their kids are fed and aren't going to bed on empty stomachs. He made a few references to other places he was stationed at in his twenty years. If the people are hungry depending on how brutal the ruler is they will still put up with a lot of crap, however if their kids are going hungry then its gonna get bloody.

So in a nutshell, a ruler might commit all kinds of atrocities against his own people, might commit all kinds of human rights violations, but the ones that stay in power usually are smart enough to make sure nobody is starving.

Then he brought up food stamps, welfare, WIC&#8230;.

Anyways, that was 1988, Soviet Union took a huge dump in what '91? So less than half of the marines prediction.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Communism, socialism, racism, or whatever ...ism you want to call it, will never work because of basic human greed for "Money, power and sex."

In every case where they have been tried, it has evolved into a society where the people in power live high on the hog and every body else lives at the bottom.

The reason: Money gets us power; money and power get us sex, sex ensures survival of my tribe.

Just my thinking.

Ralph

Going back to bed now and pull the covers over my head until all the noise quiets down. May be a while!


----------

